# internet problems running windows on my mac



## iwinwith22 (May 19, 2008)

i just bought a mac all in one desktop yesterday
i prefer windows os over mac os
so i installed windows
i cannot access the internet in windows but everything runs fine in the mac OS

details
i use a cable modem with wireless and ethernet cords
i have no problems connecting either way whie in the mac OS
while in windows network connections is showing niether a wireless or local area connection
i have trouble shot it and cant fix it
someone said to run the mac OS cd while in windows to get neccisary drivers but it says windows installer needs to be updated in order to do this
obviously im not very computer savy btu my guess is i jsut need to do all the windows updates and drivers and stuff
PLEASE HELP
thanks alot
Pat


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, you can't connect because Windows doesn't have drivers to use the network hardware. And I find it hard to believe that you can't run the Mac OS install CD to load the drivers, it is suppost to work with XP SP2. I guess you will have to find the updates on Microsoft's website, and download them while in OS X and burn them to CD or DVD, then boot into Windows and install them.


----------

